# Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?



## Molefish (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde gestern von drei Kontrolleuren beim Angeln gebeten meine Papiere vorzuzeigen. Die Herren konnten sich als Vereinsmitglieder ausweisen, also zeigte ich meinen Pachtschein, sowie Angel- und Bundesfischereischein vor. Um es genau zu nehmen, reichte ich einfach mein Mäppchen, in dem alles verstaut war, den Kollegen rüber. 

Bei der Kontrolle fotografierte dann einer der Kontrolleure meine Dokumente mit einem, wie ich vermute, privatem Smartphone. Ich war etwas von der Situation überrumpelt und hatte mir in dem Moment leider nichts dabei gedacht. Rückblickend ist mir dieser Umstand allerdings garnicht mehr recht und ich frage mich, ob die Aktion legal war. Ich hatte ja auch keine Einwilligung gegeben oder wurde gefragt ob ich mit der Kopie einverstanden bin. 

Vermutlich wird auf diese Weise nur meine Mitgliedsnummer überprüft, aber es hätte ja auch gereicht, diese zu notieren. 

Ich werde sowieso noch einmal im Verein nachfragen, aber ich persönlich finde den Vorfall bedenklich. Bei einer Kamera des Vereines, könnte ich dieses ja zur Arbeitserleichterung einsehen, aber bei einem privaten Smartphone vergeht mir das Lachen. 

Wie seht ihr den Vorfall? Hattet Ihr schon einmal vergleichbare Situationen?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Hart.
Sowas hör ich auch zum ersten Mal..


----------



## mathei (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

naja, die werden ja keine vereinsmäßige kamera haben. aber komisch ist das schon und rechtlich erstmal wohl auch ok. je nachdem was mann danach mit den fotos macht.
will damit nur sagen, ich darf dich nakt am teich fotgrafieren #t
aber verbreitung nein.
du solltest den sinn dieser sache im verein echt erfragen und gegebenenfalls gleich deinen willen erklären, daß fotos von dir und deinen papieren du nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Nicht ok ! Persönlichkeitsrecht! Foto,Anschrift, persönl. Daten !
Beschweren !


----------



## Molefish (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Hi, alles klar danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einmal im Verein nachfragen und gebe dann noch einmal Rückmeldung.

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Jose (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

ich weiß es nicht.

ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die, die jetzt persönlichkeitsrechte anmahnen, in einer 30er zone auch schon mal 31 gefahren sind/fahren. locker bleiben :m

merke: es sind moderne zeiten.
über die handschriftlich notierte mitgliedsnummer [schlüssel!] wären die daten sowieso zu erfahren.
warum also (mühselig?) schreiben statt (analphabetensicher) fotografieren?

die kirche im dorf  lassen.

nebenbei: was ihr geschrieben habt und ich jetzt schreibe, das ist eh schon in washington und wiesbaden.

wäre aber netter gewesen, wenn er gefragt hätte - aber "so what?!".


@mathei: du darfst niemanden fotografieren - weder so noch nackt, es sei denn, es wäre ein panorama, also nicht eine fotografie DIESER person - aber auch dann, könnte dir jemand, nackt oder nicht, die löschung des fotos abverlangen - wenn nicht vor ort, dann (wahrscheinlich) erfolgreich im vollzug/gerichtsverfahren.  ist lachsmäßig  professionell geblinkert #q

(schreib mir 'ne PN, wenn du rätselst...)


----------



## hotspotfinder (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moin,

ich sehe da kein Problem.



> Nicht ok ! Persönlichkeitsrecht! Foto,Anschrift, persönl. Daten !
> Beschweren !



Bis auf das Bild habe ich meinem Verein diese Daten bei Eintritt freiwillig gegeben. Die hätten auch mit dem Smartphone ungefragt ein Photo von dir machen können.



> @mathei: du darfst niemanden fotografieren



Du darfst in der Öffentlichkeit jeden ungefragt fotografieren und niemand kann unter normalen Umständen die Löschung dieser durchsetzen. Der Fotograf dar die Bilder jedoch ohne Einwilligung nicht veröffentlichen.

Das ist im Gesetz in §22 KuG geregelt.

Wenn du nur Beiwerk auf dem Bild bist oder auf einer Versammlung abgelichtet wirst ist auch keine Einwilligung nötig (§23 KuG).

Einzig wenn dein höchstpersönlicher Lebensbereich verletzt wird (z.B. Wohnung oder Hotelzimmer) fotografiert wirst trifft oben genanntes nicht zu. Dann macht sich der Fotograf sogar strafbar (§ 201a StGB).


----------



## Jose (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

mal wieder halbwissende mit halbwissenden:
_"das gezielte Fotografieren anderer Menschen kann unter Umständen eine Unterlassungs- und Löschungsverpflichtung begründen"_

nix also mit nackig Molefish in matheis kamera...

lesen


...und/oder sich vor gericht teuer treffen #d

ich habs erlebt


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Ist inzwischen wohl auch hinfällig. Selbst wenn in Drittewelt Ländern irgendwas passiert, dann sind dort inzwischen soviel Kameras installiert das Unfälle/Überfälle/Lustiges oftmals aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln veröffentlich werden.

Die einzige Chance sich ungefilmt zu bewegen ist, indem man eine Burka anzieht.

Ich bin voll auf der Seite vom TE. Grade wenn man nicht immer voll "auf Krawall gebürstet" unterwegs ist, dann kann man von solchen Situationen schnell überrascht werden.

Ich würde trotzdem beim Vorstand nachfragen. Fremde Dokumente fotografieren ist meiner Meinung nach ein Unding. Auch wenn Jose hier mal wieder Richtung NSA anspielt. Ja, die wissen alles (und weil die soviel Daten haben hatten sie die letzten Anschläge auch übersehen), trotzdem braucht kein Dorfscheriff meine Dokumente fotografieren. Auch wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat...#q#q


----------



## Nüsser (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Ich find es ehrlich gesagt faszinierend, dass in einem Thread die Frage, ob es wohl schlimm sei, in NRW ohne Fischereischein angeln zu gehen, über x Seiten kontrovers diskutiert wird, durchaus mit der Tendenz, diesen Gesetzesverstoß als Lappalie und Kavaliersdelikt zu sehen.

 Nimmt aber ein Fischereiaufseher Daten, die er zweifelsohne mit Recht kontrollieren darf, diese per Foto auf, anstatt sie wie zu alter Väter Zeiten im Notizblock zu notieren, schreit man gleich vom Verstoß gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte.

 Ich bin zwar Jurist, aber kein Richter; wäre ich einer, würde ich jedem diese Klage um die Ohren hauen, wenn nicht gerade der Kontrolleur hingeht und die Fotos bei Facebook einstellt. Manchmal darf man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, finde ich.


----------



## Jose (21. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Auch wenn Jose hier mal wieder Richtung NSA anspielt...



war 'ne nebenbemerkung. spiel eher auf selektive wahrnehmungen unter kollegen an. "fünfe gerade" ist super, wenns hilfreich für einen selbst ist , ganz und gar nicht entspannt und "sehr genau", wenns mal anders aussieht.
ich mach lieber ein fass kölsch auf und lass die kirche im dorf...:m

@Nüsser |good:
das meine ich.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> ich wurde gestern von drei Kontrolleuren beim Angeln gebeten meine  Papiere vorzuzeigen. Die Herren konnten sich als Vereinsmitglieder  ausweisen


was ich mich da gerade mehr frage ob die überhaupt das recht hatten einen zu kontrollieren ? 
nur weil sich jemand als Vereinsmitglied ausweisen kann heißt es ja auch nicht gleich das sie zu einer Kontrolle berechtigt sind


----------



## Jose (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> was ich mich da gerade mehr frage ob die überhaupt das recht hatten einen zu kontrollieren ?
> nur weil sich jemand als Vereinsmitglied ausweisen kann heißt es ja auch nicht gleich das sie zu einer Kontrolle berechtigt sind



fragen über fragen... #q


----------



## hotspotfinder (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moin,



> mal wieder halbwissende mit halbwissenden:
> "das gezielte Fotografieren anderer Menschen kann unter Umständen eine Unterlassungs- und Löschungsverpflichtung begründen"



das bezieht sich auf die Veröffentlichung der Bilder insbesondere von Fotografen.

In dem Artikel steht doch zwei Absätze darüber:



> Andere Fotografen
> Normale Menschen aber dürfen in normalen Situationen in der Regel immer Fotos machen.
> 
> Ausnahmen:
> ...





> nix also mit nackig Molefish in matheis kamera...



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich schrieb:



> ...niemand kann *unter normalen Umständen* die Löschung dieser durchsetzen.



Das dazu keine Nacktaufnahmen zählen sollte jedem klar sein.




> ...und/oder sich vor gericht teuer treffen
> 
> ich habs erlebt



Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Jose war das ironisch gemeint ?
ich zumindest meinte es ernst weill ich mich gerade echt frage wie das einzuordnen ist wenn jemand der nicht dazu berechtigt ist Papiere von einem verlangt und diese auch noch fotografiert 
Amtsanmaßung ? Nötigung ?


----------



## Jose (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> Jose war das ironisch gemeint ?
> ich zumindest meinte es ernst weill ich mich gerade echt frage wie das einzuordnen ist wenn jemand der nicht dazu berechtigt ist Papiere von einem verlangt und diese auch noch fotografiert
> Amtsanmaßung ? Nötigung ?



war nicht ironisch gemeint und sicher hast du recht, wer nicht berechtigt ist...

aber: deren berechtigung hat außer dir hier niemand infrage gestellt. thema verwechselt...?


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> aber: deren berechtigung hat außer dir hier niemand infrage gestellt. thema verwechselt...?


ich finde die frage schon berechtigt
es geht da um eine geschilderte Situation
die frage wurde nicht gestellt ob es grundsätzlich so ist 
und bevor man darauf antworten kann muss man erst mal die grundlegenden Fakten kennen bzw. klären 

aber ehrlich gesagt will ich mich auch nicht streiten deshalb ignoriert meinen Einwand oder frage


----------



## Jose (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> ...aber ehrlich gesagt will ich mich auch nicht streiten deshalb ignoriert meinen Einwand oder frage


sorry, hatte da was überlesen: die drei kontrollettis haben sich als vereinsfritzen ausgewiesen - insiófern ist deine frage durchaus berechtigt. 
ich geh aber davon aus, dass das ganze an einem vereinsgewässer ablief und da bei dem verein auch irgendetwas kleingedrucktes steht wie "vereinsmitglieder sind berechtigt..."

vereine sind eine welt für sich, mit eigenen regeln und überhaupt sehr eigen.

dein einwand ist also nicht falsch - aber es waren zur kontrolle berechtigte vereinsmitglieder.

clubregeln...


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

ich finde das Thema an sich interessant 
stimmt schon Clubregeln die frage ist dabei nur ob sie im Grunde rechtens sind ist ja so ne Art Hausrecht wobei man da ja auch wieder unterscheiden muss was das für Gewässer sind
aber dennoch sind es privat Personen und da müsste man gucken was die eigentlich überhaupt dürfen und welche Papiere verlangen u.s.w

ich bin ehrlich ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus ich dachte aber ein Fischerei Aufseher müsste bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen dazu gehören auch Kurse und eine Überprüfung über nötiges fach wissen und Eignung ?
und sich auch direkt unaufgefordert die zu kontrollieren Person darüber informieren

ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen das Vereinsmitglieder die Berechtigung einsehen dürfen ob derjenige diese hat
aber ob sie auch das angeln und dessen Ausübung bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die, die jetzt persönlichkeitsrechte anmahnen, in einer 30er zone auch schon mal 31 gefahren sind/fahren. locker bleiben :m
> 
> ...



So wird es wohl sein.

Nebenbei denke ich das es nicht nur einfache Vereinsmitglieder waren.
Ich denke, die werden sich schon mit Marken als amtliche Aufseher ausgewiesen haben, aber das kann nur der T.E selbst wissen. 

@Allrounder
3 Amtlich eingesetzte F.A ist in dem Fall durchaus möglich.
Ich meine der Verein vor Ort hat gleich 10 dieser Aufseher und ich meine, die wollten am Wochenende auch gemeinsam los.
Alles zusammen haben wir wohl gut 60 amtlich eingesetzte Aufseher, die recht aktiv sind.
Auf 5000 Angler in 8 Vereinen halt, die die gemeinsam bewirtschaftete Weser Pacht 4 überwachen.
Hier trifft man die Aufseher nicht selten, wenn man am Wasser ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Wir haben hier zwar Kontrollwut, aber von Fotografieren ist mir bislang nichts bekannt (wenn ich mir die dreiviertelsvergreisten Kontrolettis so anschau, bezweifle ich ohnehin, dass die überhaupt ein Kamera-Handy bedienen könnten).

Zudem: Wozu überhaupt da irgendwas notieren oder fotografieren, wenn alles in Ordnung ist und direkt vorgelegt werden kann?

Man zeigt seinen Schein und seine von der Ausgabestelle ausgefüllte Karte. Somit sind alle erforderlichen Daten direkt einsehbar. Damit hat sich das - wer keinen gültigen Schein hat, bekommt von der Ausgabestelle erst gar keine Karte.

Also gibts doch da nicht mehr zu überprüfen als das, was ohnehin direkt aus den Dokumenten live rauslesbar ist. Wozu Daten sammeln, mit denen sowieso keiner was für sinnvolle Zwecke anfangen kann?

Bei ner Fahrkartenkontrolle in ner U-Bahn etc. wird ja auch nix festgehalten bzw. notiert, wenn dafür kein Grund besteht. Ding vorzeigen, alles gut, weiter im Programm.

Oder ist das beim TE eine Gegend, in der inzwischen massiv Karten und Scheine gefälscht werden, so dass ein penibler Abgleich im Nachhinein wirklich nötig wäre? 

Um sozusagen festzustellen, ob der jeweilige Angler überhaupt wirklich "existiert"? Betreiben die da gezielt Datenbänke zu Abgleichszwecken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Also gibts doch da nicht mehr zu überprüfen als das, was ohnehin direkt aus den Dokumenten live rauslesbar ist. Wozu Daten sammeln, mit denen sowieso keiner was für sinnvolle Zwecke anfangen kann?


Eben.

Mich würde da einfach auch mal interessieren, WARUM die sich diese Zusatzarbeit mit den Fotos machen und was die damit bezwecken wollen?

Mir erschliesst sich Sinn und Zweck schlicht nicht, da die Daten ja eh alle bekannt sind aus den Papieren.

Entweder sie machen das grundsätzlich, haben dann irgendwann ne Ladung fotografierter Papiere (von denen die ja eh die Daten haben) und wollen damit was damit eigentlich machen?

Angelpapierquartett spielen?

Oder sie hattens in einem Einzelfall genau auf den einzelnen Angler abgesehen und wollten damit was erreichen?

Dass der weiss, dass die auch fotografieren können mitm Handy?

Ich würd an Stelle des TE einfach beim Verein nachfragen, ob das Praxis ist und wenn ja, warum die das so machen..

Und das dann nachher hier reinschreiben, bevor sich noch einige hier deswegen an den Hals gehen..


----------



## namycasch (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Petri.

Das ist ja auch die Meinung der Datenschützer, das viel zu leichtfertig, eigene Daten herausgegeben werden.
Nachfragen und ggf. um Löschung bitten.

Petri.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die einzige Chance sich ungefilmt zu bewegen ist, indem man eine Burka anzieht.



Vollkommen falsch. Stell dir bloß mal vor, der Thomas, der Kati, oder ich gingen in einer Burkha verhüllt. Jedes Blitzlichgewitter der Welt wäre uns sicher! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch. Stell dir bloß mal vor, der Thomas, der Kati, oder ich gingen in einer Burkha verhüllt. Jedes Blitzlichgewitter der Welt wäre uns sicher! :vik:




Und damit auf ner Verbandsversammlung auftauchen - GSG9- oder KSK-Einsatz wäre sicher ;-))))

Aber nochmal:
Was soll eigentlich der Sinn und Zweck sein, bekannte Daten auf Papieren abzufotografieren??


----------



## wusel345 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Kontrolle am Wasser: nett grüßen, kleinen Klönsnack halten, dann freundlich nach den Papieren fragen. Mitgliedsnummer, Nachnahme und Datum der Kontrolle kurz notieren, auf seinem Jahresschein vom Verein unterschreiben, dass er kontrolliert wurde und gut ist. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Ich hab gar keine Mitgliedsnummer, da ich vereinsloser Angler bin und daher Gastkarten kaufe.

Die (Serien- ?) Nummer oben auf der Gastkarte wurde bislang bei keiner Kontrolle notiert. Unterschreiben musste ich auch noch nie was.

Die Typen interessiert papieremäßig immer nur, ob Karte und Schein gültig sind (z. T .lassen sie sich sogar nur die Karte zeigen - denn ohne gültigen Schein sowieso keine Karte). 

Und ob die pro Angeltag selbst auszufüllenden Bereiche (Fanglisten-Abteilung mit Antrete-Uhrzeit) korrekt ausgefüllt sind.

Die lassen sich zwar sehr gerne das alles auch mal häufiger vorzeigen (wollen wohl Autorität demonstrieren), aber das wars dann auch schon. 

Solange kein Verdacht auf Lebendköfi, bei uns illegale Drillinge oder Gewässerschändungsschweinereien besteht, gehn die dann auch recht fix wieder.

Unsere Gewässerregeln sind extrem restriktiv und anglerunfreundlich - aber wer sich für die erkenntlich dran hält, wird nicht noch großartig weiter gestresst.

Humorlose und hängengebliebene Stieropas, alles andere als sympathisch - aber wenn man freundlich bleibt und vorzeigt wie gefordert, hat sich das. Die gefallen sich halt in ihrer Kontrollfunktion, gibt denen offenbar Befriedigung. 

Solange die sich als Chef, Aktuellherrscher und unangezweifelter Miesregelüberwacher fühlen können, ist alles gut. Also Klappe halten, alles zeigen wie verlangt, der Rest vom Geschwafel ("so Gummifischzeigs von de Amis isch halt a rechds Glump, des däd I ned nemma" etc.) links ins Ohr rein und rechts wieder raus.

Da mein "Gummifischzeigs" aber wie vorgeschrieben nur mit Einzelhaken bestückt ist, lassen die das dann sozusagen von eigenen Stammtischgottesgnaden "durchgehen". Nach dem Motto "Zwar für uns kompletter Kernschrott, aber erlaubt".

Und verzischen sich wohl in der Meinung, jemanden erfolgreich schwäbisch-anglerischmaßstäbisch eingeschüchtert zu haben. Dürfen sie gern meinen, mir egal. Kleingeistige gibts überall. Hauptsache, ich kann wieder schnellstmöglich weiterangeln.

Auch als ich früher noch in nem Verein war, wars da stets mit Vorzeigen getan. Da wurde überhaupt nix bei niemand irgendwie erfasst, wenn alles OK war.

Scheint also auch ne lokal unterschiedliche Praxis zu sein.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich der Sinn und Zweck sein, bekannte Daten auf Papieren abzufotografieren??



Weils einfach schneller geht als aufschreiben. Die Gefahr von Buchstaben- und Zahlendrehern ist auch deutlich geringer.

Jeder i-Diot hat sein i-Phone, muss damit protzen... und freiwillig machen doch eh die allermeisten in den sozialen Netzwerken einen Striptease ihrer persönlichen Angaben. 

Also was soll der Bohai? Ist aber trotzdem ein schönes Empörthema für angehende und seiende Wutbürger!


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Welche Kontrollaktionen durch die üblichen Fischereiaufseher jeder bei sich durchgehen lassen würde, spielt erstmal keine Rolle. Es geht dem TE darum, ob es rechtens ist, wenn ein *Fischereiaufseher in seiner Amtsausführung(kein Polizist)* Fotos(erschwerend womöglich auf Privathandy) von seinen Dokumenten, inkl. seinem darauf befindlichen Foto macht. Ist es nicht.

Fischereiaufseher haben keine polizeilichen Befugnisse.
Die Befugnisse sind in den Länder-Richtlinien(Leitfäden für Fischereiaufseher) bezeichnet.
Es ist nicht bekannt, dass in den behördlichen mündlichen Einweisungen(durch Ordnungsamt usw) und schriftlichen Leitfäden für Fischereiaufseher(egal von welchem Bundesland), Fotos von Dokumenten und Vervielfältigung von persönl. Fotos erlaubt und genehmigt wären. Wenn dem so wäre, würde sich z.B. der Ordnungsamtleiter, bei Übergabe der Dokumente/Urkunden inkl. "Einweisung/Belehrung", auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen.
Deswegen mahnt der Threadersteller korrekterweise das ihm wiederfahrene eigenmächtige Vorgehen der Fischereiaufseher an.
Wenn der Fischereiaufseher derartige Fotos von Dokumenten und persönl. Fotos trotzdem nutzt, hat er sein Vorgehen als Privatperson zu verantworten !
Vereinskontrolleure:
Da kann ein Verein noch so schlaue Klauseln verfassen.
Übrigens wäre es mal schön zu erfahren, welcher (sorry) dämliche Vereinsvorstand solche nicht erlaubten "Dokument-Foto-Klauseln" in seiner Satzung aufgeführt hat. Ich denke keiner ! Von daher nützt das Theoretisieren(Verein...eigene Regeln usw) herzlich wenig !
Auch für diese sogenannten Vereinskontrolleure gilt dasselbe, wie für die offiziellen vereinslosen Fischereiaufseher. Sie müssen sich in solch einem Fall als Privatperson verantworten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal:
> Was soll eigentlich der Sinn und Zweck sein, bekannte Daten auf Papieren abzufotografieren??


Thomas, immer schön zu lesen, dass du Tacheles hören und lesen magst  
Unbeholfene Unwissende, selbst Juristen, wie man feststellen muss.
Eigenartige Vereins und Genossenschaftsführungen/Duldungen, faule Fischereiaufseher, Generation Smartphone ersetzt Hirn, Aktensammler....

Nicht selbstbewusste Fischereiaufseher die denken, sie wären durch diese eigenmächtigen "Hightec-Foto-Kontrollen" bessere "Punktesammler" bei (Vereins)Vorständen, wenn es darum gehen würde, dass ihre Kontrollgänge nachgewiesen werden müssten.
Noch unverständlicher ist es im Falle des Threaderstellers, wo wohl zusammen mehrere Fischereiaufseher(sind bei Delikten eh untereinander Zeugen) diese Methoden pflegen.

@Thomas9904
Ergibt also kein Sinn, eher eine Verschlimmerung bei möglichen kritischen Situationen.
....siehe wie folgt

Nachtrag: Abseits von manchen seltsamen Vereinsgebaren.
Selbst bei gefälschten Papieren(z.B.Fischereischein) gibt die Polizei verständlicherweise keine Infos raus, was die Ausführungsdetails anbelangt. Nur belanglose Daten, wie z.B. der Ausstellungsort(Verlängerung des Fischereischeins), die auf eine Fälschung hindeuten könnten, werden öffentlich seitens der Wapo diskutiert. Dafür bedarf es kein Foto. Diese eigenartigen Mützen an Fotohandy-Vereinskontrolleure oder Genossenschaftskontrolleure, schüren bei möglichen Fälschern nur ein müdes Lächeln, ggf. u.U. sogar massive Gegenwehr.  Sie erreichen mit ihrem dämlichen Smartphone-Auftreten das Gegenteil! Bei derartigen Vergehen(offensichtliche Fälschungen) ist seitens der Kontrolleure heimlich die Polizei zu informieren.


----------



## Fragezeichen (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Ich finds schon lustig wie einige die "Sorgen" des Erstellers als lächerlich abtun. 

Wenn ich mit der "Qualifikation" auch Autofahrer zu sein bei euch nach Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein frage und die abfotografieren will lacht ihr mich doch auch aus oder fragt zumindest was das soll?!

Wieso sollte das dann beim Angeln plötzlich wieder ganz normal sein?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Ich finds schon lustig wie einige die "Sorgen" des Erstellers als lächerlich abtun.
> 
> Wenn ich mit der "Qualifikation" auch Autofahrer zu sein bei euch nach Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein frage und die abfotografieren will lacht ihr mich doch auch aus oder fragt zumindest was das soll?!
> 
> Wieso sollte das dann beim Angeln plötzlich wieder ganz normal sein?


 
Man sollte hier aus meiner Sicht zwei Dinge voneinander unterscheiden: Die Kontrolle und das Abfotografieren der Dokumente.

In meinem Verein haben explizit alle Mitglieder das Recht (und aus Sicht des Vorstands die Pflicht), bei Vorliegen von Anzeichen, dass unberechtigt geangelt wird oder andere Verstöße begangen wurden, jeden Angler an unseren Vereinsgewässern zu kontrollieren.

Weigert sich ein Angler (egal ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler) sich kontrollieren zu lassen, hat dies Person das letzte Mal an unseren Gewässern gefischt.

Bzgl. des Fotos: Hier verstehe ich Rechtslage so, dass das Fotografieren einen begründeten Anfangsverdacht auf eine Ordnungswidrigkeit bzw. Straftat voraussetzt. 
In der Praxis bedeutet dass, dass ich jemanden, der sich nicht kontrollieren lässt, natürlich fotografieren darf. Ohne begründeten Verdacht, kein Foto.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein nimmt mir sowieso nur die Polizei zur Kontrolle an sich. Die aber nimmt sie und verschwindet für eine Zeit im Polizeiauto... was machen die da mit meinen Dokumenten!?

Aber der TE wollte ja auch noch beim Verein nachfragen. Mal abwarten, was die Meiers dazu sagen und dann empört es sich für uns noch besser.


----------



## cafabu (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moinsen,
bei mir wurde bisher auch nur die Richtigkeit und Gültigkeit meiner Papiere Kontrolliert. Eine Notiz oder Ablichtung kam noch nie vor, egal welche Gewässer und Kontrollorgane.
Falls, aus noch nicht erklärbaren Gründen, meine persönlichen Daten fotografiert werden müssen, dann nur mit einer Kamerea und nicht mit einem Smartfone. Handys sind nicht unbedingt Datensicher. Wer weiß in welcher Claud meine Daten dann auftauchen.
Carsten


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Andal schrieb:


> Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein nimmt mir sowieso nur die Polizei zur Kontrolle an sich. Die aber nimmt sie und verschwindet für eine Zeit im Polizeiauto... was machen die da mit meinen Dokumenten!?


1.) Abfragen, ob der gezeigte Führerschein amtlich registriert und nach wie vor gültig ist (da es massenweise Fälschungen gibt oder Zeitgenossen, die ihren Schein nach z.B. Alkoholverstößen, nicht abgeben, weil sie ihn "leider verloren" haben.
2.) Abfragen, ob hinischtlich des Fahrzeugs irgendwas vorliegt
3.) Abfragen, ob gegen die Person irgendwas vorliegt

...aber bestimmt nicht fotografieren, wozu auch #d

Ich würd das jetzt sachlich nicht zu hoch hängen. M.E. kommen da mehrere Faktoren zusammen, die hier teilweise schon genannt wurden:
- Handy ersetzt Hirn
- gute alte deutsche Blockwartmentalität
- Vergabe von Amtsgewalt an Kleingeister
- Imponiergehabe
Und ob da jetzt irgendwelche Rechte am eigenen Bild, Persönlichkeitsrechte oder sonstwas verletzt wurde, ist höchstens ein Fressen für irgendwelche Juristen, die nur deshalb damit ihr Geld verdienen, weil irgendwer das dann ganz genau und juristisch einwandfrei geklärt haben will.
So, wie ich das sehe, ist es dem TE ziemlich wurscht, was der Kontrollfreak da in seinem Handyspeicher mit sich rumschleppt, solange da nichts Verwerfliches mit geschieht, und das finde ich auch gut so.
Ich hätte gerne mal das Gesicht der Drei gesehen oder vor allem ihre Reaktion, wenn der TE seinerseits das Handy gezückt und ein Selfie mit sich (grinsend) und den drei Kontrollis geschossen hätte, selbstredend nur für sein privates Angelalbum :m

Ich liebe unser Land und seine vielen Kleingeister....


----------



## GeorgeB (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Da bin ich voll bei den Usern Hann.Münden und Fragezeichen. Nüchtern auch. 

Das Abfotografieren meiner Dokumente mit privaten Handys empfinde (offensichtlich nicht nur) ich als eindeutige Kompetenzüberschreitung. Da unsere "Empfindungen" aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge sind, ist dieses Forum der richtige Ort, um das mal zu klären. Imho würde es explizit irgendwo stehen, wenn es erlaubt wäre. 

Es mag ja sein, dass es einige User nicht stört, wenn jeder Hans und Franz ihre Daten erfasst und speichert. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die so etwas stört. Und um die geht es hier.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Woher wissen wir eigentlich so sicher, dass dieses Phon privat war und es sich nicht doch um das Dienst-Phon des Vereines gehandelt hat?


----------



## Lommel (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Vielleicht sind ja Fälle von Fälschungen bekannt geworden. So einen Tagesschein kann man ja nun wirklich bei jedem Copy-Shop reproduzieren und die Kontrolletis machen Stichprobeweise einen Abgleich. Was die Persönlichkeitsrechte angeht so macht man sich ja bei jedem Online-Bestellvorgang (Alter, Adresse etc.) eh gläsern. Der Dr. Goggle gibt mir jedenfalls jeden Morgen neue Produktinfos über Angelsachen. Woher der das bloss weiss.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Andal schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir eigentlich so sicher, dass dieses Phon privat war und es sich nicht doch um das Dienst-Phon des Vereines gehandelt hat?



Sicher ist nichts. Deshalb diskutieren wir hier ja. Diensthandys bei Kontrolleuren eines Vereins scheinen mir aber die unwahrscheinlichere Variante. Aber selbst wenn: Ist es erlaubt, warum steht das nirgendwo in den Vorschriften für Fischereiaufseher? Hier schreiben ja genug Aufseher. Bestätigte. Denen wird gesagt was sie dürfen. Ausdrücklich. Deshalb scheint es doch wohl nicht so zu sein, dass sie alles dürfen, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist. 

Die Fotografiererei mag kein Beinbruch gewesen sein. Ich finde die Frage aber so interessant, dass sie eine entspannte Diskussion hier absolut wert ist.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> Lommel schrieb:
> Was die Persönlichkeitsrechte angeht so macht man sich ja bei jedem Online-Bestellvorgang (Alter, Adresse etc.) eh gläsern.



Das mag sein. Bedeutet aber nicht lange nicht freie Fahrt für alle Datensammler.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zudem: Wozu überhaupt da irgendwas notieren oder fotografieren, wenn alles in Ordnung ist und direkt vorgelegt werden kann?


 
 Als Beweis das sie tatsächlich auch Kontrollen gemacht haben möglicherweise.
 Bislang wurde von den Mitgliedern die korrekte Kontrolle auch gegengezeichnet, als Kontrolle der Aufsicht durch die Mitglieder.

 Schließlich machen sie es ja im Auftrag der Mitglieder.
 So lässt sich halt jede gemachte Kontrolle auch überprüfen, was wichtig sein kann, wenn es um Aufwandsentschädigungen oder falsches Verhalten geht.
 Seid nicht so kleinlich, hier wird ehrenamtlich von Mitgliedern im Auftrag der Mitglieder darauf geachtet das beschlossene Regeln auch befolgt werden und nicht schwarz gefischt wird.
 Ich habe oft gelesen das über mangende Kontrolle am Wasser geklagt wird, oder über gottähnliche Aufsichtspersonen die gar eigene willkürliche Entscheidungen treffen.
 Das geht auch anders.

 Nur ist das bei 5500 Jahresscheinen und vielen Tageskarten, ausgestellt durch verschiedene Stellen, halt nicht wie in einem Kleinverein wo alles überschaubar ist.

 Da werden Scheine schon mal falsch ausgegeben oder auch gefälscht.
 Auch das muss schließlich überprüft werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> Das mag sein. Bedeutet aber nicht lange nicht freie Fahrt für alle Datensammler.



Die Daten aus dem Fischereischein sind ja sowieso bekannt, immerhin werden diese bei der Ausgabe des Angelscheins schriftlich festgehalten und als Blaupause hinterlegt, oder eingetragen!
Daher verstehe ich die Aufregung wegen der Daten nicht recht?
Allerdings finde ich das fotografieren der Papiere zumindest mal merkwürdig und würde dabei (vor Ort!) auch nachfragen was dass soll?

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

OT:


Andal schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch. Stell dir bloß mal vor, der Thomas, der Kati, oder ich gingen in einer Burkha verhüllt. Jedes Blitzlichgewitter der Welt wäre uns sicher!


Wenn du dann so auftrittst bestimmt.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Daten aus dem Fischereischein sind ja sowieso bekannt, immerhin werden diese bei der Ausgabe des Angelscheins schriftlich festgehalten und als Blaupause hinterlegt, oder eingetragen!
> Daher verstehe ich die Aufregung wegen der Daten nicht recht?
> Allerdings finde ich das fotografieren der Papiere zumindest mal merkwürdig und würde dabei (vor Ort!) auch nachfragen was dass soll?
> 
> Jürgen



 Einspruch !
 Es ist Niedersachsen, den Fischereischein kannste also völlig vergessen weil nicht gefordert.
 Der Prüfungsnachweis ist erforderlich und ein amtlicher Aus weis mit Foto, zum Ausweis der Person.

 Wenn lediglich der Schein Kontrolliert wurde, steht da nicht mehr als :1.der Verein, die Mitgliedsnummer, die Scheinnummer, Name+ Anschrift und das Geburtsdatum.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> Bernd2000 schrieb:
> Seid nicht so kleinlich, hier wird ehrenamtlich von Mitgliedern im  Auftrag der Mitglieder darauf geachtet das beschlossene Regeln auch  befolgt werden...



Wer die Einhaltung von Regeln kontrolliert, muss sich selber an die dafür vorgesehenen Regeln halten. Oberstes Gebot. 



> Taxidermist schrieb:
> Allerdings finde ich das fotografieren der Papiere zumindest mal merkwürdig ...



Eben. Ich auch. Habe ich so noch nie erlebt. Bis auf den TE hat das hier scheinbar noch nie jemand erlebt. Deshalb bin ich gespannt, ob das gestattet ist. Nennt mich pingelig, aber ich kann es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wenn Kontrolleure Befugnisse überschreiten. Nicht nur bei der Fischerei. Ganz allgemein.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> Wenn lediglich der Schein Kontrolliert wurde, steht da nicht mehr als :1.der Verein, die Mitgliedsnummer, die Scheinnummer, Name+ Anschrift und das Geburtsdatum.


Ist schon klar, aber mehr Daten gibt ja auch der blaue Fischereischein nicht her und diese werden bei Ausgabe einer Angelkarte doch regristiert!
Einzige Zugabe ist da nur das Passfoto.
Ich sage nur, da die Daten sowieso bekannt sind, verstehe ich die Aufregung um den vermeintlichen Datenmissbrauch durchs abfotografieren nicht!
Allerdings frage ich mich auch, worin da der Sinn bestehen soll und angenehm fände ich es auch nicht, wenn son übereifriger Kontro, ohne besondere Veranlassung, meine Papiere fotografiert?

Jürgen


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn: Ist es erlaubt, warum steht das nirgendwo in den Vorschriften für Fischereiaufseher?


Richtig! "Vereinshandy-Regularien", wie bereits genannt, sind übrigens (sorry)Stuss².

Kann es nur nochmal wiederholen. Der Kontrollvorgang mit Fotohandy(Duplikate von Foto und Dokument) ist nicht in den Leitfäden für Fischereiaufseher und seinen Befugnissen aufgeführt. Folglich handelt der entsprechende Kontrolleur privat, mit all den Konsequenzen die daraus enstünden. 
Kein Vereins und Genossenschaftsvorstand ist so dämlich, eine solche nichterlaubte Klausel, in der Satzung für nichtpolizeiliche Organe zu formulieren. 

Nochmal für diejenigen Unbedachten, die solche unerlaubten Gebaren als Kleinkrämerei abcanceln:
Auf jeden Fall polarisiert die entsprechende selbsternannte Hilfsrambo-Kontrollperson durch solch ein dämliches oder eventuell unbedachtes Verhalten zum Negativen, bei vielen Anglern. Gerade bei denen, die kein Kind von Traurigkeit sind, z.B. bis hin zu Benutzern von gefälschten Papieren.  Soll heißen, solche Smartphone-Hilfsrambo-Aktivitäten werden möglicherweise(wenn auch seltenst) auch böse ins Auge gehen, wenns denn nur ein blaues Auge wäre.  

Mal als Hausnummer:
122 bekannte gefälschte Dokumente(Fischereischeine, sogar Sportfischerprüfungen) in Nordhessen u. Südniedersachsen in den letzten 2 Jahren.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



> In meinem Verein  haben explizit alle Mitglieder das Recht (und aus Sicht des Vorstands  die Pflicht), bei Vorliegen von Anzeichen, dass unberechtigt geangelt  wird oder andere Verstöße begangen wurden, jeden Angler an unseren  Vereinsgewässern zu kontrollieren.
> 
> Weigert sich ein Angler (egal ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler) sich kontrollieren zu lassen, hat dies Person das letzte Mal an unseren Gewässern gefischt.



mich würde es interesieren ob man das überhaubt darf ? oder ob die Vereinsmitglieder damit selbst probleme bekommen können
ohne dafür oder dagegen zu sein 
nur weil man Pächter eines Gewässers ist kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> mich würde es interesieren ob man das überhaubt darf ? oder ob die Vereinsmitglieder damit selbst probleme bekommen können
> ohne dafür oder dagegen zu sein
> nur weil man Pächter eines Gewässers ist kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen


 
Da gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme. Wer seine Dokumente nicht zeigen will, begeht gegenüber einem "einfachen Mitglied" keinen Gesetzesverstoß. Derjenige muss sich aber darüber im Klaren sein, dass wir ihn nicht mehr an unsere Gewässer lassen werden. Ganz simpel.


----------



## racoon (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Der guteste Kontroletti ist halt ein moderner Mensch, der in kürzester Zeit seine 'Arbeit' machen möchte. Anstelle die Personalien zu notieren, fotografiert er sie ab und füllt zu gegebener Zeit seine Arbeitsnachweise mit den Daten aus, z.B. in ungenutzter Zeit auf dem Lokus. 
Er erhält vermutlich eine Aufwandsentschädigung und muss dafür notieren, wann und wo er wen kontrolliert hat. In einem Foto hat er alle benötigten Daten.
Dies hätte er vermutlich bei Nachfrage so entgegnet, meiner Meinung nach hätte er es aber von sich aus erklären sollen.

Ich hatte mal nen netten Kontroletti, der sich zu meinem Angelplatz durchs Gehölz kämpfte, Scheine kontrollierte und mich dann fragte, welches mein Kfz ist. Hab ihm das Kennzeichen und Marke gegeben und nachgefragt, wieso er es denn wissen möchte. 
Hat er mit dem Auge gezwinkert und gemeint :
Wenn das Auto 'vorne' steht dann muss ich nicht extra herlaufen, dann weiß ich dass alles in Ordnung ist. Füll ich das Datenblatt 'Kontrolle' aus und gut ist.

Vermutlich hat er mich in diesem Jahr zigmal kontrolliert ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe. War schon ein Fuchs, der Senior.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Nö, sind keine modernen Menschen, sondern nur faule unwissende.

§ 14 stellt klar, dass *die Erhebung und Verwendung personenbezogener Daten* aus oder mithilfe des Ausweises künftig nur über die dafür vorgesehenen Wege erfolgen darf. Dies sind für nichtöffentliche und öffentliche Stellen der elektro- nische Identitätsnachweis und für *zur hoheitlichen* Identi- tätsfeststellung *berechtigte Behörden* der Abruf der elektro- nisch gespeicherten Daten einschließlich der biometrischen Daten. *Weitere Verfahren z. B. über die optoelektronische Erfassung („scannen“) von Ausweisdaten oder den maschinenlesbaren Bereich sollen ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen werden.*

siehe
http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/rechts...escannt-kopiert-und-gespeichert-werden/11805/

und noch auf etlichen anderen links....

Mal sehen, wer mit dem Argument kommt, Anglerdokumente(Anschrift,persönl. Foto etc) und Angler-Vereinsgebaren sind was anderes :q .


----------



## Pinki14 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Es wäre sicher besser, der eine oder andere bekäme eine schöne Ohrmarke, wie die Rinder auf der Wiese.
Immer gleich dicke Hose - Kontrollettis, Bullen, usw usw...
Aber wehe, der osteuropäische Mitangler wird bei Telefonaufforderung nicht sofort vom Überfallkommando zur Kontrolle der Papiere zu Boden gebracht....

Warum immer alles gleich so negativ? Das abfotografieren ist noch keine Speicherung. Erst der Zweck die Daten später weiter zu benutzen wäre das. Im hier geschilderten Fall ist es erstmal nicht mehr als eine "elektronische Kladde". Erst wenn der Kontrolleur mit den Daten Unfug macht, steht die Frage des Datenmißbrauchs im Raum. Datenschutzrecht in zivilen Bereichen ist sowieso eine spezielle Problematik. Also mal nicht öffentliches und privates Recht durcheinander werfen.

Ich würde diese Frage ganz einfach mal in einer Vereinsversammlung ansprechen. Wenn eine Vereinsmehrheit gegen diese "elektronische Notiz" nichts einzuwenden hat, wird man sich dagegen kaum wehren können ( denn man ist ja nicht verpflichtet, sich einem Verein und seinen Regeln zu unterwerfen ). Findet man eine Mehrheit empörter Mitkontrollierter, wird man die regeln ändern können.
Petri


----------



## racoon (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Nö, sind keine modernen Menschen, sondern nur faule unwissende.
> 
> § 14
> § 14 von was ? Seuchenverhütungsvorschrift ?
> ...


 

Das Argument wäre durchaus berechtigt, kannst Du es widerlegen ?


----------



## joedreck (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Der §14 bezieht sich auf das Personalausweisgesetz. Regelt also Angelegenheiten bzgl. Des Personalausweises. Und NUR zu diesem. Eine Ableitung in Richtung Fischereiaufseher halte ich für lächerlich. 

Meine Meinung: Das Fotografieren von Papieren ist nichts weiter als eine Art der Datenerhebung. Wenn die laut Satzung (greift hier wohl) erlaubt/vorgeschrieben ist, müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen. Ob die Daten abgeschrieben oder abfotografiert werden ist unerheblich, sofern die Fotos im Anschluss vernichtet werden.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wer mit dem Argument kommt, Anglerdokumente(Anschrift,persönl. Foto etc) und Angler-Vereinsgebaren sind was anderes :q .


War klar, Smartphonejunkies sind halt uneinsichtig :q .



Pinki14 schrieb:


> Warum immer alles gleich so negativ? Das abfotografieren ist noch keine Speicherung.


Eigenartig, extra neu angemeldet für dieses Statement? Soso, eine Handyspeicherkarte ist also kein Datenspeicher ? :q
Hier wird nix negativ gesehen, sondern positiv zum Schutze der Kontrolleure, wenn dieser dämliche selbsterstellte Fotoklamauk entfiele. Gründe wurden genannt.


----------



## racoon (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> War klar, Smartphonejunkies sind halt uneinsichtig :q .


 

Also hast Du keinerlei Argumente um Deine Aussage zum Vergleich Personalausweis/Fischereischein usw in irgendeiner Form zu begründen ? Außer die Betitelung als Smartphone-Junkie und deren Uneinsichtigkeit ? Also eine völlig haltlose Behauptung mit völlig aus der Luft gegriffener Argumentation untermauert ?|bla:|bla:

Starker Tobak #q


----------



## Kotzi (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Fotos können durch normales "löschen" gar nicht richtig "vernichtet" werden.
Ist alles wieder herstellbar solang der Speicher nicht wieder mit neuen Daten überschrieben wird.

Ich hätte stark was dagegen das eine Privatperson die zur Kontrolle
berechtigt ist meine privaten Dokumente abfotografiert.
Einsicht gerne, aber mehr auch nicht. Der Polizist fotographiert mit seinem
Privathandy ja auch nicht munter meinen Ausweis und Führerschein.

Das Problem ist lediglich das Missbrauchsgefahr besteht, die meiner Ansicht einfach vermeidbar wäre. Wenn er irgendwas überprüfen will dann kann er sich was notieren, wenn er dazu zu faul ist ist das mitnichten mein Problem.

Hier scheint einigen ziemlich egal zu sein wie ihre Daten behandelt werden.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



racoon schrieb:


> Also hast Du keinerlei Argumente um Deine Aussage zum Vergleich Personalausweis/Fischereischein usw in irgendeiner Form zu begründen ? Außer die Betitelung als Smartphone-Junkie und deren Uneinsichtigkeit ? Also eine völlig haltlose Behauptung mit völlig aus der Luft gegriffener Argumentation untermauert ?|bla:|bla:
> 
> Starker Tobak #q


 Eigentlich habe ich bereits genug aus den fischereirechtlichen zulässigen Gepflogenheiten von Wapo und Fischereiaufsehern(Leitfäden für Fischereiaufseher) geschrieben. Du musst es nur verstehen können !
Naja, sehe mal einige Aussagen("Betitelungen") etwas cooler. 
Wenn dir eine Anzeige wegen der eigenmächtigen Speicherung von personenbezogenen Daten nicht ausreicht und du es nicht verstündest - dafür kann der Geschädigte nix. 
Natürlich würde sich der ein oder andere in seinem Persönlichkeitsrecht eingeschränkt fühlen. Der Kausalzusammenhang zum Perso liegt auf der Hand. Ein Fischereischein ist auch ein Ausweis mit personenbezogen Daten inkl. Foto. Hm, hatte es zuvor extra in Fettschrift geschrieben. Uneinsichtige verstehen das halt erst, wenn sich jemand sein Recht holt.
Aber wie immer:Wo kein Kläger, dort kein Richter.

Gerichtsverhandlungen wegen solcher Einzelfall-Smartphone-Rambos, die Ärger wegen ein paar Fischen selbst inzinieren, würden wohl wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt. Eine künftige Unterlassung solcher "Fotosessions", von personenbezogen Daten inkl. dem Ausweisfoto-Abfotografieren, sind unausweichlich. 

Ob jemand ein Foto+Dokument macht und es wieder löscht sind keine Argumente zur Ligitimität der Ausführung. Faktie persönl. Daten sind auf den Speicherort gegangen.



Kotzi schrieb:


> Fotos können durch normales "löschen" gar nicht richtig "vernichtet" werden.
> Ist alles wieder herstellbar solang der Speicher nicht wieder mit neuen Daten überschrieben wird.
> 
> Ich hätte stark was dagegen das eine Privatperson die zur Kontrolle
> ...



Korrekte Einstellung ! 
Die Polizei als Behördenorgan dürfte das übrigens. Denen stehen natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, als das abstruse Abfotografieren der Anglerpapiere.  

Und nochmal, das ist mir das wichtigste Anliegen @ unverbindlicher "Apell" -->: Solche selbsternannten Foto-Kontrolleure begeben sich im schlimmsten Fall unbewusst selbst in Gefahr, falls sie die Papiere eines Straftäters(z.B. gefälschter Fischereischein, Angelschein) abfotografieren würden ! Manchmal reichen für solch einen selbstinzinierten handgreiflichen Zoff schon angetrunkene adrenalingeladene Angler aus. Letztendlich muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, warum und weshalb er sich wegen ein paar Fischen in unnötige Gefahr begibt.


----------



## donak (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Also, ich hätte da auch was gegen. Bei uns im Verein, haben wir auch solchen "Teenies" (volljährig sind die schon) die sich ne Marke besorgt haben und "Kontrolleure" sind.

Die wissen ganz genau, dass man im Verein ist und müssen einen kontrollieren, was soll sowas, ist doch albern.

Bei denen könnte ich mir sowas auch vorstellen.

Mich würde interessieren, was der Vereinsvorstand zu dem Fotografieren sagt.


----------



## hotspotfinder (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moin,



> § 14
> § 14 stellt klar, dass die Erhebung und Verwendung personenbezogener Daten aus oder mithilfe des Ausweises



das PAuswG stellt in § 2 (1) klar:



> Ausweise im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind der Personalausweis und der vorläufige Personalausweis.



also kein Fischereischein.



> Eigentlich habe ich bereits genug aus den fischereirechtlichen zulässigen Gepflogenheiten von Wapo und Fischereiaufsehern(Leitfäden für Fischereiaufseher) geschrieben. Du musst es nur verstehen können !



Das ist völlig unerheblich. Wenn Vereinsmitglieder nach der Gewässerordnung kontrollieren dürfen (natürlich ohne rechtlichen Anspruch) und der TE zeigt seine Papiere vor ist nichts zu beanstanden. 




> Wenn dir eine Anzeige wegen der eigenmächtigen Speicherung von personenbezogenen Daten nicht ausreicht und du es nicht verstündest - dafür kann der Geschädigte nix.



Das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz sagt in § 28:




> (1) Das Erheben, Speichern, Verändern oder Übermitteln personenbezogener Daten oder ihre Nutzung als Mittel für die Erfüllung eigener Geschäftszwecke ist zulässig,
> 
> 2.	soweit es zur Wahrung berechtigter Interessen der verantwortlichen Stelle erforderlich ist und kein Grund zu der Annahme besteht, dass das schutzwürdige Interesse des Betroffenen an dem Ausschluss der Verarbeitung oder Nutzung überwiegt, oder



Das trifft z.B. zu wenn der Kontrolleur Zweifel an der Echtheit der Dokumente hat.



> Mich würde interessieren, was der Vereinsvorstand zu dem Fotografieren sagt.



Mich auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Das kann uns halt nur der nachfragende TE beantworten - insofern er denn nachgefragt und ne Antwort erhalten hat.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Das ist völlig unerheblich. Wenn Vereinsmitglieder nach der Gewässerordnung kontrollieren dürfen *(natürlich ohne rechtlichen Anspruch) *und der TE zeigt seine Papiere vor ist nichts zu beanstanden.


Du schreibst es ja selbst, "ohne rechtlichen Anspruch".
Ob jemand "ohne zu murren" seine Papiere zeigt und diese eigenmächtige Gepflogenheiten eines Vereins(kopieren von personenbezogenen Daten inkl. Foto) hinnimmt, ist hier übrigens schon lange nicht mehr die Frage. 
Der Verweis auf §14(Perso), eigenmächtige Vervielfältigung(scannen,abfotografieren ist dasselbe) von personenbezogenen Daten+Foto, wird im Kausalzusammenhang mit den Fischereipapieren(ebenfalls personenbezogene Daten + Foto) trumpfen. 
Es gibt dafür nur noch keinen Präzedenzfall, respektive wird mutmaßlich solch ein Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.

Ein Vereinskontrolleur kann noch so viele Satzungsauflagen vorliegen haben. Allerdings wird es keinen Verein geben, der sich juristisch derart in Schwierigkeiten begibt, wie von manchen theoretisiert wurde( "wenn Verein Fotokontrolle/kopieren der Papiere beschließt, ist das eben so").
Lasse mich aber gern belehren, falls es solch einen(sorry) dämlichen Vereins o. Genossenschaftsvorstand gäbe, der sich nicht ordentlich juristisch beraten lässt - schlimmer, seine Kontrolleure in unnötige Gefahr begibt.

Übrigens könnten u.U. durch solch ein hausgemachtes absurdes Gebaren, noch weitgreifendere Folgen (stichpunktartig: int.Vereins o. Genossenschafts-Haftpflicht-Unfallversicherung->Regressfall/alle Risiken abgedeckt? /Fahrlässigkeit?)eine Rolle spielen. Jaja, das unliebsame Kleingedruckte....


----------



## hotspotfinder (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moin,



> Ob jemand "ohne zu murren" seine Papiere zeigt und diese eigenmächtige Gepflogenheiten eines Vereins(kopieren von personenbezogenen Daten inkl. Foto) hinnimmt, ist hier übrigens schon lange nicht mehr die Frage.



Sondern? Unterschiedliche Befugnisse von staatlichen Organen und Privatpersonen brauchen wir doch nicht diskutieren.




> Der Verweis auf §14(Perso), eigenmächtige Vervielfältigung(scannen,abfotografieren ist dasselbe) von personenbezogenen Daten+Foto, wird im Kausalzusammenhang mit den Fischereipapieren(ebenfalls personenbezogene Daten + Foto) trumpfen.



warum das? Die Daten liegen dem Verein doch bereits vor, sind also bereits mit Einwilligung gespeichert.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich hätte stark was dagegen das eine *Privatperson* die zur Kontrolle
> berechtigt ist meine privaten Dokumente abfotografiert.
> Einsicht gerne, aber mehr auch nicht.


 
 Vorsicht mit der Bezeichnung Privatperson. 
 Vom Bewirtschafter vorgeschlagene von den Gemeinden dann bestellte und bei Gericht eingetragene Aufsichtspersonen in Ausübung Ihrer Aufgabe.

 Ein einfacher Angler mag eine Privatperson sein, auch mag es wo anders solche Kontrollen durch Hilfskräfte oder öffentliche Stellen geben.
 Hier ist es aber nicht, die nächste Stufe wäre dann schon die Kontrolle durch die Polizei.

 Mag sein das es dem Bewirtschafter zunächst darum geht seine Interessen zu schützen, so bestellt arbeiten sie aber auch im öffentlichen Auftrag.

 Mal im Ernst, das Abfotografieren mag ein Formfehler sein, ein Abschreiben würde aber auch nichts ändern.
 So lächerlich wie Jemanden wegen Schwarzfischerei anzuzeigen, nur weil er vergessen hat seinen Schein auch zu unterschreiben.
 Der ist dann halt schlicht noch nicht gültig, halt auch nur ein blöder Formfehler der Probleme machen kann.

 Aber noch einmal, es gibt keinen Fischereischein der verlangt werden könnte.
 In Niedersachsen gibt es diese staatliche Abgabe halt nicht.
 Nur wer meint so etwas zu brauchen, kann den auf den Gemeinden ausgestellt bekommen,....für den Urlaub bei Euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Denkt mal andersrum:
Was würde wohl so ein Kontroletti sagen, wenn wir erst mal zur Dokumentation seinen Ausweis ablichten würden?
;-)))

Ich find das halt nach wie vor seltsam, Papiere zu fotografieren.

Wobei - und da sollte man wiederum vorsichtig sein - wir haben im Fischereirecht ja 16 mal Landesrecht.

Was auch unterschiedliche Befugnisse für die ganzen unterschiedlichen Arten von Kontrolettis bedeutet..

Mir wärs ja wurscht, wenn einer meine Papiere meint fotografieren zu müssen - aber so rein aus Daffke würd ich dann bei einem solchen Ansinnen (was mir aber ja noch nie passiert ist) auf jeden Fall mit "zurückfotografieren" drohen ...
;-))))


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denkt mal andersrum:
> Was würde wohl so ein Kontroletti sagen, wenn wir erst mal zur Dokumentation seinen Ausweis ablichten würden?
> ;-)))Mir wärs ja wurscht, wenn einer meine Papiere meint fotografieren zu müssen ..


 
 Man hat immer das Recht, wenigstens die Ausweisnummer oder den Namen festzuhalten.
Gleiches Recht für beide Seiten..

 Wobei ich auch schon erlebte das Aufseher genau das aus Angst um Ihre Person verweigerten, nur dann sollten sie das Amt halt auch nicht machen.
 Wär da aus Angst mal wegschaut oder eben nicht erkannt werden möchte ist fehl am Platz, so wie Typen, die so etwas wie Macht halt brauchen.
 Nur umgekehrt freue ich mich über jede vernünftige Kontrolle.


----------



## Vanner (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Da schreibt der TE doch eigentlich nur das die Leute sich als Mitglieder des Vereins ausweisen konnten, nicht aber als Fischereiaufsicht. Wenn das wirklich so ist dann könnten die zwar gerne meine Papiere in meiner Hand begutachten aber ich würde sie nicht aushändigen und schon gar nicht ablichten lassen. Na ja, vielleicht hab ich den ersten Beitrag auch falsch interpretiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Da schreibt der TE doch eigentlich nur das die Leute sich als Mitglieder des Vereins ausweisen konnten, nicht aber als Fischereiaufsicht. Wenn das wirklich so ist dann könnten die zwar gerne meine Papiere in meiner Hand begutachten aber ich würde sie nicht aushändigen und schon gar nicht ablichten lassen. Na ja, vielleicht hab ich den ersten Beitrag auch falsch interpretiert.



 Er hat halt beides berichtet.

 ich wurde gestern von *drei Kontrolleuren* beim Angeln gebeten meine Papiere vorzuzeigen. Die Herren konnten sich als *Vereinsmitglieder ausweisen.*

 Werden halt Aufseher aus seinem Verein sein.
 Aber wie geschrieben es werden Tausende Angelscheine ausgestellt, hier kennt nicht Jeder Jeden.
 Hätte der T.E von den Unterschieden gewusst hätte er es möglicherweise genauer beschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Ich werd jedenfalls ab jetzt immer Kontrolettis fotografieren und filmen ;.-)))
(bin aber das letzte Mal vor über 15 Jahren kontrolliert worden, seh so ehrlich aus.....)..


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei - und da sollte man wiederum vorsichtig sein - wir haben im Fischereirecht ja 16 mal Landesrecht.


In keinem der 16 ist das "Smarthonejunkiethema"  aufgeführt.


----------



## Pinki14 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> War klar, Smartphonejunkies sind halt uneinsichtig :q .
> 
> Eigenartig, extra neu angemeldet für dieses Statement? Soso, eine Handyspeicherkarte ist also kein Datenspeicher ? :q
> Hier wird nix negativ gesehen, sondern positiv zum Schutze der Kontrolleure, wenn dieser dämliche selbsterstellte Fotoklamauk entfiele. Gründe wurden genannt.



Du verwechselt Datenspeicher und Datenspeicherung. Hab mich auch nicht hierfür angemeldet. War zwischenzeitlich mal raus.
Aber die Gründe scheinen noch immer vorzuherrschen. Viel dummes Gerede ohne jede Kompetenz.
Also: Weitermachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Dann gleich wieder tschüss - auch bei uns gibts Regeln (ganz ohne Fotos):
1 Mann - 1 Account..


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sondern? Unterschiedliche Befugnisse von staatlichen Organen und Privatpersonen brauchen wir doch nicht diskutieren.
> 
> warum das? Die Daten liegen dem Verein doch bereits vor, sind also bereits mit Einwilligung *gespeichert*.


 Doch -
Privatpersonen die sich anmaßen auf staatl. Organebene agieren zu müssen ist doch das Thema.

Speichern,kopieren(scannen) und erfassen nicht durcheinanderbringen !
Daten vom Perso sind auch irgendwo nichtbehördlich erfasst(nicht 1:1 fototechnisch gespeichert), trotzdem dürfen diese nicht auf Datenträgern ohne weiteres 1:1 gespeichert(kopiert,gescannt) werden. 
Bei den Fischereipapieren, die möglicherweise auf einem einzigen Vereinsrechner *erfasst* sind, spricht nix dagegen. Hier haften gezielte benannte Personen bei unrechtmäßigem Datenmissbrauch, die auch sicherlich versicherungstechn. abgedeckt sind.

Nochmal...Die auf deutsch gesagt eigenmächtige Kontrolleurkasperei mit mobilem Fotohandy obliegt dem Passus (1:1 Dokument kopieren,scannen). Ein manuelles *Erfassen *der Daten auf dem Vereinsrechner ist wieder wat anderes. 
Eine 1:1 Dokument-Fotokopie kann leicht missbraucht werden.
So agieren im Übrigen die Anglerpapier-Manipulierer .

Am Rande. Selbst als neutrale Person betrachtet, die unsere beiden Argumentationslinien nicht befürwortet, würde ich als Fischereiaufseher den ganzen Ärger(juristisch zweifelhafte Gebaren@ Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung, rüdes Entgegentreten von mögl. Straftätern oder Adrenalingesteuerten) nicht in Kauf nehmen.

Oder viel Ärger wegen wenig Fisch. Na dann nur zu...
Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen die den größten Mund haben, die ersten, die als erstes kneifen, wenn es zu Eskalationen kommen sollte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann gleich wieder tschüss - auch bei uns gibts Regeln (ganz ohne Fotos):
> 1 Mann - 1 Account..


Thx für deinen Kompetenzeinsatz  .



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber noch einmal, es gibt keinen Fischereischein der verlangt werden könnte.
> In Niedersachsen gibt es diese staatliche Abgabe halt nicht.
> Nur wer meint so etwas zu brauchen, kann den auf den Gemeinden ausgestellt bekommen,....für den Urlaub bei Euch.


Nicht richtig. 
Hier in Südniedersachsen(Fischereigenossenschaft HMÜ) umschließen die Flusskilometer von Werra,Fulda,Weser auch hessische Bereiche. Selbst wenn du im Genossenschaftsbereich nur in Niedersachsen angelst, musst du wie in Hessen auch den Fischereischein vorzeigen. Ist schriftlich auf der Vorderseite von jedem Angelschein vermerkt. ;-)
Ist egal ob  1:1 Fotopie vom Angelschein, Fischereischein oder Sportfischerprüfung.
So agieren die Straftäter(Papierkopierer). 
Die zuständige Wapo in Kassel kann ein Lied davon singen.
Wer schon mal bei den aufschlussreichen Fischereiaufseherlehrgängen, der für uns im Genossenschaftsbereich zuständigen Wapo- KS war, weiß wovon geredet wird. Apropos Kompetenz  . Die Lehrgänge werden hier übrigens auch gerade von den Vereinen, für die eigenen Kontrolleure wahrgenommen.


----------



## Molefish (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte nie Gedacht, welch umfangreiche Diskusion aus der kurzen Anfrage entsteht, anscheinend besteht hier wirklich Diskusionsbedarf.

Kurz vor weg, ich werde den Namen des Vereins nicht mit diesem Thema in Verbindung bringen. Auch als PN gebe ich kein Kommentar ab.

Grundsätzlich unterstelle ich keinem der drei Kontrolleure, dass dieser die Aufnahmen zweckentfremdet. Die Menschen arbeiten ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit, was ihnen hoch anzurechnen ist, da Kontrollen wichtig und richtig sind.

Dennoch reicht eine falsche Fingerbewegung um beispielsweise ein Foto von einem Smartphone zu veröffentlichen. Datenschutztechnisch ist die Geschichte also nicht einwandfrei und deswegen für meine Begriffe nicht in Ordnung. 

Ich wollte mit diesem Thema letztendlich auch einfach etwas auf das Problem aufmerksam machen, damit ihr euch evtl. nicht so überrumpeln lasst und die entsprechenden Kontrolleure im besten Falle gleich darauf hinweist, dass ihr mit einer Fotokopie über ein Smartphone nicht einverstanden seit.

So viel von mir zu diesem Thema. Vielen Dank an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben, um einen Beitrag zu verfassen. 

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Jose (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> ...Privatpersonen die sich anmaßen auf  staatl. Organebene agieren zu müssen ist doch das Thema...



oha, ich dachte immer es ginge um 'nen kontrolletti, der 'n handy-foto gemacht hat. 

nun gut, also keine kirche mehr im dorf...


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Molefish schrieb:


> a)Grundsätzlich unterstelle ich keinem der drei Kontrolleure, dass dieser die Aufnahmen Zweckentfremdet. Die Menschen arbeiten ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit, was ihnen hoch anzurechnen ist, da Kontrollen wichtig und richtig sind.
> 
> b)Dennoch reicht eine falsche Fingerbewegung um beispielsweise ein Foto von einem Smartphone zu veröffentlichen. Datenschutztechnisch ist die Geschichte also nicht einwandfrei und deswegen für meine Begriffe nicht in Ordnung.


Deine Ansichten unter a) über Kollegen und b) über deine Sorgen, sind korrekt und nicht unbegründet !
Manchmal führen provokante spaßig gemeinte"Betitelungen" und Diskussionen aber zum Ziel.



Jose schrieb:


> oha, ich dachte immer es ginge um 'nen kontrolletti, der 'n handy-foto gemacht hat.
> 
> nun gut, also keine kirche mehr im dorf...



Eher um selbsternannte Foto-Sheriffe  .


----------



## hotspotfinder (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Moin,

dann warten wir nun gespannt auf das richtungsweisende Urteil.

Etwas ab vom Thema,



> Am Rande. Selbst als neutrale Person betrachtet, die unsere beiden Argumentationslinien nicht befürwortet, würde ich als Fischereiaufseher den ganzen Ärger(juristisch zweifelhafte Gebaren@ Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung, rüdes Entgegentreten von mögl. Straftätern oder Adrenalingesteuerten) nicht in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> Oder viel Ärger wegen wenig Fisch. Na dann nur zu...
> Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen die den größten Mund haben, die ersten, die als erstes kneifen, wenn es zu Eskalationen kommen sollte.



wo und mit welchem Publikum angelt ihr? Bei mehr als 500.000 Einwohnern hier in der Stadt ist mir ein solches Verhalten noch nie untergekommen.

Ich weise als einfaches Vereinsmitglied (durchaus kontrollberechtigt lt. Gewässerordnung) Angler *freundlich* aber bestimmt auf die Einhaltung von Schutzzonen oder Müll hin. 

Mit fast allen halte ich auch einen kurzen "Schnack" abseits jeden Wassers.
Der Rest entwächst entweder der Pubertät oder wurde nie wieder gesehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Nicht richtig.
> Hier in Südniedersachsen(Fischereigenossenschaft HMÜ) umschließen die Flusskilometer von Werra,Fulda,Weser auch hessische Bereiche. Selbst wenn du im Genossenschaftsbereich nur in Niedersachsen angelst, musst du wie in Hessen auch den Fischereischein vorzeigen. Ist schriftlich auf der Vorderseite von jedem Angelschein vermerkt. ;-)



Nur ist es eben in dem vorliegenden Fall anders.
Wenn eure Pachtstrecken auch Hessen betreffen, muss das halt so sein, weil es in Hessen halt vorgeschrieben ist.
Das hat aber nichts mit Niedersachsen zu tun.


Einige Vereine schreiben den Fischereischein halt auch zusätzlich vor, ...möglicherweise um die Gemeindekassen zu unterstützen.
Aber das ist halt Sache des Vereins, so wie die Begrenzung der Anzahl der Angelruten oder die Höhe der Mitgliedsbeiträge.
Man kann vieles zusätzlich selbst beschließen, nur eben nichts was der Gemeinnützigkeit und dem Recht entgegensteht, wenn man ein Verein e.v ist.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> wo und mit welchem Publikum angelt ihr? Bei mehr als 500.000 Einwohnern hier in der Stadt ist mir ein solches Verhalten noch nie untergekommen.
> 
> Ich weise als einfaches Vereinsmitglied (durchaus kontrollberechtigt lt. Gewässerordnung) Angler *freundlich* aber bestimmt auf die Einhaltung von Schutzzonen oder Müll hin.
> 
> ...


Moin,

500000 Einwohner sagt erstmal gar nix.
Um was für einen Gewässergrößenbereich(Flusskilometer+ sonstige Gewässer) handelt es sich ? Wird nachts kontrolliert oder sind da deine nicht Wiedergesehenen aktiv `lol`?
Ist ein großer Unterschied, ob du als Vereinsmitglied sozusagen "nur" auf Müll oder Schutzzonen hinweist oder eine Tätigkeit als "kompletter" Fischereiaufseher nachgehst, mit allen Nachteilen und wenigen Vorteilen, die aus der Fischereiaufsehertätigkeit(Papierkram,Notizen,auffällige Personen erfassen, Kontrollgänge, Verschleiß PKW) hervorgehen können.
Der Umgangston mit jedem Angler sollte selbstverständlich freundlich sein, auch mit den auffälligen Personen. Päpstlicher als der Papst sollte man mit einigen Vorschriftchen auch nicht sein.

Schrieb bereits, 122 Angelpapierfälschungen im Großraum Nord-Mittelhessen,Südniedersachsen. 40 davon betrafen unsere Region.


----------



## Sneep (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Hallo, 

ich fürchte, dass ist einer der Punkte, die nicht geregelt sind.
Soll es ja geben. 

Das ist wie bei der Schießausbildung der Polizei. Auf Angreifende Terroristen darf ich schießen, auf Kleinkinder nicht. 

Dann kommt die Frage, "Was ist denn mit Terroristen mit Kinderwagen"?

Es ist einfach nicht jede mögliche Situation geregelt. 

Schade eigentlich

Das trifft vor allen Dingen auf Vereinsaufseher zu. Diese dürfen die Rechte eines amtlichen FA nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Die haben nur die Rechte, die der Verein ihnen überträgt und die so festgehalten sind. Hier kommt es auf eine genaue Formulierung an, sonst kommt es immer zu Konflikten. Wenn das im Verein passiert, auf der nächsten Sitzung einmal zur Diskussion stellen.

Für amtlich bestellte FA ist zumindest festgelegt, dass er die Papiere nicht aus der Hand zu geben braucht. Der Kontrollierte muss seine Papiere aber aushändigen.

snEEp


----------



## Maddy1976 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Hallo zusammen,

also erstmal nen bissl OT vorweg, ich finde es echt traurig, wie herablassend hier teilweise über FA gesprochen (geschrieben) wird... Kontrollettis, Wichtigtuer, Sheriffs.... Was für FA´s habt Ihr blos an Euren Gewässern?
Manch einer scherrt immer noch alle über einen Kamm denke ich! Schade !
Ich bin selbst durch die Gewässerbehörde bestätigter FA und hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner Person oder Beschwerden über meine Kontrollen... Der Ton macht die Musik, und bisher bin ich damit immer gut gefahren und hab nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Ich begrüße die Angler freundlich, zeige meinen Ausweis, bitte um die Papiere und das war es dann meist auch schon wenn die i.O. sind! Ob der Angler seine Ausrüstung komplett hat oder irgendwas falsch macht, sieht man doch meist schon nebenbei, ohne das derjenige alles zerpflücken muss oder ich ihn unnötig lange von seinem Tun, also der Angelei abhalte!
Ganz im Gegenteil, fast immer entsteht noch ein netter Plausch und ich erfahre die besten Hotspots für meinen Zielfisch!
OT Ende!

Zu der Kontrolle die der TA erlebt hat:

Ein per "Satzung" zur Fischerei-Kontrolle eingesetztes Mitglied, darf Deine Papiere nicht mal anfassen, wenn Du das nicht wünscht! Du zeigst ihm was Du hast und wenn ihm das nicht reicht, kann er sich entweder damit begnügen oder er ruft einen "richtigen" Fischereiaufseher oder eben die Polizei!
Nen dummes Gesicht macht er dann nur wenn der betreffende Angler alle Papiere i.O. hat!

Ein offiziell eingesetzter FA des Vereins MIT LEHRGANG, darf sich Deine Papiere zur Kontrolle ZUM ZWECK eben dieser Kontrolle aneignen und muss sie Dir sogar dann wieder aushändigen, sollte irgendwas NICHT i.O. sein! Dieser FA darf auch Deinen Fang kontrollieren, der sich AUßERHALB Deiner persönlichen Sachen und z.b. Deinem Auto befindet!

Ein durch die zuständige Behörde bestätigter FA darf sich ebenfalls zum Zweck der Kontrolle Deine Papiere aneignen und nur dieser FA darf wenn etwas schwerwiegendes NICHT stimmt lediglich Deinen Fischereierlaubnisschein, die Fangkarte und den Mitgliedsausweis einbehalten! DIES ABER AUCH NUR, wenn der angetroffene Angler Mitglied des zur Fischereiberechtigtem Vereins ist. Angler mit Erlaubnisscheinen anderer Vereine und Gastkarten wird NICHTS abgenommen.
Die bestätigten FA können auch verlangen, dass Du Deine Taschen oder Dein Auto öffnest und können notfalls zum feststellen Deiner Person auch unmittelbaren Zwang anwenden und Dich bespielsweise auch vorläufig festhalten und sich Amtshilfe beschaffen.

Fotografiert wird höchstens im Falle von Fischdiebstahl / Fischwilderei die Ausrüstung des Frevlers und z.b. das Kennzeichen des PKw´s zur Beweissicherung, Ausweise und dergleichen werden NICHT fotografiert, dazu haben echte FA Vordrucke und Protokolle um alle wichtigen Daten zu erfassen. Wir sind an bestimmten Gewässern (wo viel passiert) sogar angehalten die Kontrollen nur mit mehreren durchzuführen und ggf. zu Filmen wobei das Persönlichkeitsrecht der zu kontrollierenden nicht verletzt werden darf! (Recht am eigenen Bild!)


Oh, nun habe ich viel mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte....
@TA... Versuch doch mal über den zuständigen Verein rauszubekommen, warum die Kontrolleure diese Bilder machen, wäre cool wenn Du des denn mal hier berichten könntest, irgendwie macht es mich Neugierig!

Ich erstelle gerade (hab leider viel zu wenig Zeit...) auch gerade eine Art Informationsseite mit dem Thema Fischereiaufsicht, weil mir immer wieder auffällt das die FA oft nen schlechten Ruf haben....
Ich weiß nicht, entweder bin ich zu freundlich oder ich mach irgendwas falsch.... 
Vielleicht ja mal ne nette Information für jeden der Fragen hat zu dem Thema (wenn denn dann mal alles fertig ist....!)
www.fischereiaufseher-info.de

So long, schöne Grüße #h
Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Du solltest dabei beachten, dass alles von Dir Beschriebene nicht grundsätzlich bundesweit gilt, sondern es da in jedem Bundesland andere Gesetzgebung mit anderen Kompetenzen für Aufseher gibt.

Der TE kommt aus Niedersachsen, Du dürftest für Sachsen-Anhalt schreiben - zwei Länder, 2 unterschiedliche Gesetze, nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Zumindest Eines ist schon mal geklärt. Angeldokumente mit persönlichen Daten zu fotografieren, faktisch zu scannen, ist ausgesprochen ungeschickt, weil es von gefühlten 90 % der Angler als unangebracht, unangenehm und Kompetenz überschreitend empfunden wird. Selbst dann, wenn es rechtlich ungeklärt und nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist. Wobei ich weiterhin die Auffassung vertrete, dass es nicht statthaft sein kann. Bei einer rechtlichen Klärung würde wahrscheinlich heraus kommen, dass es nur in zu begründenden Ausnahmefällen, bei einem konkreten Verdacht, zur Beweissicherung erforderlich, und damit ausnahmsweise erlaubt sein kann. 

Würden Polizei oder Ordnungsamt bei jeder Verkehrs- oder Personenkontrolle alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, die ihnen grundsätzlich zur Verfügung stehen, würde im Zeitalter von sozialen Netzwerken nach kuzer Zeit der Baum lichterloh brennen.

Falls es wider jeglichen Erwartens doch erlaubt wäre, tut sich im Übrigen ein schönes "Geschäftsfeld" für beschäftigungslose Angler auf. Man betätigt sich, durch Vereinsmitgliedschaft legitimiert, als fotografierender Kontrolleur, und übermittelt die gesammelten Daten, gegen einen fetten Rabatt beim nächsten Einkauf, an den nächsten Angelshopbetreiber. Der speichert die persönlichen Daten nach Datum, Uhrzeit und Gewässer ab, und weiß dann nach einer Weile genau, wer wann und wo angeln geht. Gezielter und preiswerter kann man nicht werben.


----------



## Maddy1976 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du solltest dabei beachten, dass alles von Dir Beschriebene nicht grundsätzlich bundesweit gilt, sondern es da in jedem Bundesland andere Gesetzgebung mit anderen Kompetenzen für Aufseher gibt.
> 
> Der TE kommt aus Niedersachsen, Du dürftest für Sachsen-Anhalt schreiben - zwei Länder, 2 unterschiedliche Gesetze, nicht miteinander zu vergleichen.


 
Hallo Thomas, 
die Befugnisse der bestätigten sind aber auch im StGB und im BundesFischereigesetz verankert, die Grundsätzlichen Dinge sind also überall gleich....

Lediglich Besonderheiten bei den Kontrollen müssen beachtet werden, z.b. MeckPomm und Niedersachsen nur Prüfungsnachweis KEIN Fischereischein, Menge der Ausgelegten Ruten je nach Bundesland, Nachtangelverbote usw....
Ich bin Niedersachse und habe dort gut 8 Jahre Kontrollen gemacht, bevor ich nach Sachs-Anh gezogen bin, ist von den Landesgesetzen her vergleichbar (was die Befugnisse der FA angeht!)

SG
Markus


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Zumindest Eines ist schon mal geklärt. Angeldokumente mit persönlichen Daten zu fotografieren, faktisch zu scannen, ist ausgesprochen ungeschickt, weil es von gefühlten 90 % der Angler als unangebracht, unangenehm und Kompetenz überschreitend empfunden wird.


Genau denselben Standpunkt vertrete ich auch. Roger, damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. 

Ich würde auch wetten, dass die Befürworter und Ausführenden solcher absurden Fotosessions, sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen würden, wenn sie selbst in anderen "Fotosituationen" betroffen wären.


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Maddy1976 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also erstmal nen bissl OT vorweg, ich finde es echt traurig, wie herablassend hier teilweise über FA gesprochen (geschrieben) wird... Kontrollettis, Wichtigtuer, Sheriffs.... Was für FA´s habt Ihr blos an Euren Gewässern?
> Manch einer scherrt immer noch alle über einen Kamm denke ich! Schade !
> Ich bin selbst durch die Gewässerbehörde bestätigter FA und hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner Person oder Beschwerden über meine Kontrollen... Der Ton macht die Musik, und bisher bin ich damit immer gut gefahren und hab nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht!


Sorry, dein Beitrag erhält ein paar Widersprüche in sich.
Ist doch schön, wenn du angeblich so vorbildlich deine FA-Tätigkeit ausübst. Verwunderlich ist es nur, dass du angezweifelte Gebaren von FA dann noch selber schützt ("herablassend über FA gesprochen wird"), wenn dir doch selbst bekannt ist, dass diese Fotogebaren absurde Aktionen sind("Wichtigtuer"). Betr. Sherriff, Kontroletties usw...Desweiteren täte ein wenig Selbstironie auch mal gut, gerade wenn man sich angeblich lustig und fröhlich mit allen Anglern versteht. Obwohl manche Kollegen wirklich meinen, sie seien Sherriffs. Sind mit nichten herablassende Äußerungen. Bist da offensichtlich sehr sensibel gestrickt. Nicht alles so bierernst nehmen, Kollege !



Maddy1976 schrieb:


> Lediglich Besonderheiten bei den Kontrollen müssen beachtet werden, z.b. MeckPomm und *Niedersachsen nur Prüfungsnachweis KEIN Fischereischein*,


Nö zum 2., weil das schon jemand fälschlicherweise im Thread schrieb - deine Aussage ist leider eine Fehlinfo! Hier in Südniedersachsen ist auch der Fischereischein erforderlich, da sich Bereiche vom Genossenschaftsgewässer ebenso in Hessen  befinden. Der Fischereischein ist hier erforderlich(Niedersachsen), auch wenn man nur "Minimal-Scheininhaber" von 10km-Fluss-Strecken in Niedersächsen ist ! Die Genossenschaft ist in Niedersachsen ansässig.  Die generelle Aussage(NDS=kein F-Schein), die auch bei Prüfungen generalisiert wird, ist überholt, wird aber weiterhin quasi nur geduldet, weil es den Großteil von NDS betrifft. Wäre doch schade, wenn Hann. Münden(Niedersachsen)-Besucher keinen Angelschein bekämen, nur weil sie wegen dieser sozusagenen "Falschinfos", ihren Fischereischein nicht mitführen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Nö zum 2., weil das schon jemand fälschlicherweise im Thread schrieb - deine Aussage ist eine Fehlinfo! Hier in Südniedersachsen ist auch der Fischereischein erforderlich, da sich Bereiche vom Genossenschaftsgewässer ebenso in Hessen befinden. Der Fischereischein ist hier erforderlich(Niedersachsen), auch wenn man nur "Minimal-Scheininhaber" von 10km-Fluss-Strecken in Niedersächsen ist ! Die Genossenschaft ist in Niedersachsen ansässig. Die generelle Aussage(NDS=kein F-Schein), die auch bei Prüfungen generalisiert wird, ist überholt, wird aber weiterhin quasi nur geduldet, weil es den Großteil von NDS betrifft. Wäre doch schade, wenn Hann. Münden-Besucher keinen Angelschein bekommen würden, nur weil sie wegen dieser sozusagenen Falschinfos ihren Fischereischein nicht mitführen.



Da meintest du mich.:q
Wie gesagt, Ihr könnt zusätzlich alles mögliche verlangen.
Selbst das Mitführen eines Werkausweises wenn es ein Werksverein ist.
Fakt ist aber, so etwas ist in Niedersachsen derzeit nicht vorgeschrieben.
Somit ist es Deine Aussage falsch, das wir es falsch darstellen.
Sinn der Fischereiabgabe ist es Geld zur Förderung der Fischbestände einzusammeln, was aber eben in Niedersachsen so nicht gemacht wird.
(Darum ist vieles eben auch Aufgabe der Vereine, was sonst Fachangestellte regeln oder überwachen, weil es eben viel weniger angestellte Fachkräfte gibt)
Die einzige Funktion dieses Papiers hier, ist das man so auch dort angeln darf, wo der Fischereischein vorgeschrieben ist.
So wenigstens mein Wissensstand.

@Maddy1976
Was bitte ist im Bundesfischereigesetz verankert ?
Vor allem aber, was ist das Bundesfischereigesetz?

Ich dachte immer, Fischereirecht sei bislang Ländersache.

Das ist halt der Grund, warum Thomas meinte Du solltest die unterschiedlichen Landesfischereigesetze mehr beachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, Fischereirecht sei bislang Ländersache.
> 
> Das ist halt der Grund, warum Thomas meinte Du solltest die unterschiedlichen Landesfischereigesetze mehr beachten.


Danke Dir, wollte nicht schon wieder Spielverderber sein, deswegen hab ich dazu nix mehr geschrieben..


----------



## Franky (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Maddy1976
> Was bitte ist im Bundesfischereigesetz verankert ?
> Vor allem aber, was ist das Bundesfischereigesetz?



Ich vermute mal, dass das die Basis des Bundesfischereischeins ist... :q
Sorry für OT


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Ihr könnt zusätzlich alles mögliche verlangen.
> Selbst das Mitführen eines Werkausweises wenn es ein Werksverein ist.
> Fakt ist aber, so etwas ist in Niedersachsen derzeit nicht vorgeschrieben.
> Somit ist es Deine Aussage falsch, das wir es falsch darstellen.
> Sinn der Fischereiabgabe ist es Geld zur Förderung der Fischbestände einzusammeln, was aber eben in Niedersachsen so nicht gemacht wird.


Der Hintergrund ist ein ganz anderer !
Da zeitnah neuerdings die Wapo Kassel(Hessen) über das Regierungspräsidium Kassel(Hessen), überlappend  für unsere südniedersächsischen Teilbereiche(südl.NDS-Zipfel von Hessen umschlossen)der 3 Flüsse zuständig ist, ist der Kontrollvorgang von deren Seite über das FG Hessen sozusagen teilharmonisiert worden(Fischereischein + Angelerlaubnisschein für Hessen und Nieders. Flussabschnitte).
HMÜ und Umgebung ist in NDS eine Ausnahme. Die Äußerung ein Fischereischein ist in ganz Niedersachsen nicht erforderlich, ist somit schlichtweg falsch. Da habe ich als Mündener was gegen :-D .Hat also nix mit wahllosen Zusatzscheinen der Betreibergesellschaft zu tun. Wie gesagt, dafür wird im FG, in den FA-Leitfäden  und Prüfungsunterlagen halt kein Fass aufgemacht. 
Kann ja so weiter vermittelt werden, wenn es halt nicht um die 3 Flüsse rund um HMÜ geht. |supergri . Macht ja nix - bei manch hiesigen Prüfungen sind die Herrschaften auch geteilter Meinung. P.S. alles andere ist NDS konform. Bei den Tätigkeiten der WaPo-KS(Hessen) , die bei uns in NDS nun durchgehend Streife fährt, wird auch kein Fass aufgemacht, von wegen Ländergesetz/Zuständigkeit *hin und her*!

Gabs da in Bayern nicht auch so einen sozusagenen "Grauzonenpassus" ?  #:


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

Dann muss man wohl richtiger schreiben das Nieds. Fischereigesetz schreibt den Fischereischein nicht vor.

 Sind schon lustig diese länderübergreifenden Pachtgemeinschaften.
 Wir haben auch so etwas mit Bremen.
 Vereinsangler als Pächter mit Prüfung, und Stockscheinangler  die als Bremer traditionel  für Ihr eigenen Bedarf fischen dürfen.(auch ohne Prüfung)
 Da greifen dann 2. Fischereigesetze die sich unterscheiden, also reginal beachtet werden müssen und nur die Vereinsangler müssen sich an erhöhte Maße oder Schonzeiten halten.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

...und irgendwie...
wo waren wir nochmal?

ah ja: 
Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal? 


schickt mir 'ne PN, wenn ihr beim maikäferflügel angekommen seid...


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Jose schrieb:


> schickt mir 'ne PN, wenn ihr beim maikäferflügel angekommen seid...


Du musst aber eingestehen, es ist ein charmantes naheliegendes OT zum Foto-FA. 
Oder wann bekommt man mal das Vergnügen, das Fa aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern ? 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann muss man wohl richtiger schreiben das Nieds. Fischereigesetz schreibt den Fischereischein nicht vor.


Korrekt! So müsste es in etwa umformuliert werden.

Nachtrag :
Diese von mir genannte Variante wie in HMÜ und Umgebung üblich, weist aber nur Vorteile für alle Beteiligten auf.
a) FA und Wapo haben länderübergreifend einheitlich nur 2 Lappen zu kontrollieren
b) Der Angler hat auch einheitliche Papiere dabei. Viele hess. Angler haben generell aus Gewohnheit nur Fischereischein und Angelschein dabei, wie in Hessen üblich. 

Es gibt 15 unnötige F-Gesetze in D.


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Etwas ab vom Thema,
> wo und mit welchem Publikum angelt ihr? Bei mehr als 500.000 Einwohnern hier in der Stadt ist mir ein solches Verhalten noch nie untergekommen.


Wie gesagt du bist Vereinskontrolleur. Ist ganz anders gelagert.
Zum "Publikum"..heißt in "Schmierenkreisen" übrigens Kunden  : Ist heute gerade was aktuelles reingeschneit .....siehe --->

http://www.hna.de/lokales/kassel/diebe-stahlen-motoren-anglerbooten-3908468.html


----------



## raini08 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*

SOOOO zur ANGLERPRÜFUNG und ALLES war UMSONST ha,ha,ha,


----------



## Hann. Münden (23. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



raini08 schrieb:


> SOOOO zur ANGLERPRÜFUNG und ALLES war UMSONST ha,ha,ha,


Wat haste gemacht?
Kein Toilettenpapier im Klo - Prüfungsbögen verwendet ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Es gibt 15 unnötige F-Gesetze in D.


Nur fotografieren der Papiere ist noch nicht geregelt  - also immer ran...

Regeln und Verbote haben wir noch viel zu wenig ....

Bis dahin fotografier ich einfach die Kontrolettis zurück, wenn die meine Papiere fotografieren wollen (was  mir aber ja eh noch nie passiert ist und ich immer noch nicht verstehe, was das bringen soll...)..


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. September 2014)

*AW: Ist das Fotografieren meiner Anglerdokumente bei einer Kontrolle legal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ich immer noch nicht verstehe, was das bringen soll


Natürlich nix, bis selbstinzinierten Ärger(das Retourfotografieren von Internetadmins oder von grimmigen Türstehern mit zittrigen Händen :q )  - es wurde hier in unserer amüsanten Runde nur in viele Worte verpackt.


----------

